# Hunt clubs or available land



## VA Pole Dancer (Nov 25, 2010)

Im looking for some hunt clubs that need acouple new members, or any available hunting land! I would like them to be within an hour and a half of yorktown, Virginia. Like Surry, charles city, new kent, and isle of wight. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## sparky27 (Jul 8, 2008)

the public hunts available at york river state park are always pretty productive. have had a great time out there for both their muzzeloader and shotgun hunts.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

*No Hunting*

I posted this once before but you guys should check out Hunt Michigan.com They are trying to outlaw hunting in the public forests!! They are going to do an ready? IMPACT STUDY where have we heard that before! The anti's etc are complaining about having to dodge bullets to enjoy the forests! More to this if you belong to NWTF if not look at mentioned site! They have already outlawed Dove hunting in Michigan! Our National PARKS COULD BE NEXT THEY JUST STARTED THERE AS THEY HAVE A foot in the door with outlawing Dove season! I hope everyone that hunts or enjoys freedom will help those folks. Looks and sounds like the beach issue only no bird guns instead. Thanks


----------

